# feel good.



## koutoni (Jul 23, 2007)

[size=medium]SO.  who's a Gorillaz fan out there?  *raises hand loud and proud*  let us discuss their awesomeness and how they are made of TOTAL WIN.  plzkthx.

<:3c[/size]


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2007)

I can see how the music is catchy to people, but personally it wears off to me after one or two listens. Meh. Just my opinion.


----------



## garra (Jul 24, 2007)

They got a few good songs. A few. Needs moar guitar imho :q


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 24, 2007)

Gorillaz needs less technocrap and more actual music. Once you've heard "Feel Good", you've heard it all.

Besides, everyone knows the only good techno artist is Frank Klepacki (and if you don't know who he is, then hang your head in shame).


----------



## Magica (Jul 24, 2007)

I haven't listened to them since Clint Eastwood.


----------



## LLiz (Jul 24, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> I can see how the music is catchy to people, but personally it wears off to me after one or two listens. Meh. Just my opinion.


I'm the opposite, to me it starts out as noise but becomes great after a few listens


----------



## Poink (Jul 24, 2007)

Fangirlism all over DA killed my love for Gorillaz :


----------



## koutoni (Jul 24, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Fangirlism all over DA killed my love for Gorillaz :



[size=medium]*is guilty of some slight fangirling. SLIGHT*  ;__;  i totally know what you mean.  but i haven't let them ruin it for me yet!  *diligent*[/size]


----------



## koutoni (Jul 24, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Gorillaz needs less technocrap and more actual music. Once you've heard "Feel Good", you've heard it all.
> 
> Besides, everyone knows the only good techno artist is Frank Klepacki (and if you don't know who he is, then hang your head in shame).



[size=medium]have you listened to the rest of Demon Days?[/size]


----------



## koutoni (Jul 24, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> I haven't listened to them since Clint Eastwood.



[size=medium]you ought to take a listen to Demon Days, when you get a minute.  whole thing.  they've really come together.  a lot more since their self-titled album.[/size]


----------



## Poink (Jul 24, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> Poink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naah, it's okay. You're not the kind of fangirl I hate.
Your icon isn't even Gorillaz related.
No, what I hate is the whole "LOL 2D IS MY HUSBAND" thing. With "LOL I GOT 8989 children with 2D" also the whole "WTF DONT TOUCH MY HUSBAND" (( wtf you didn't create it you whoar : )
I ALSO HATE how yaoitized it became. Some guiz got all their gallery being picture of 2D AND MURDOC BUTTSECKING. SAME POSE !
Okay, CHANGE, geezes, it's boring to see the same stuff all the time (( No matter how much you're talented. It's BO-RING. )


Also I hate  their new album.
Demon Day sucked, the first album was better
I think Gorillaz has became too comercial for me.


----------



## Option7 (Jul 24, 2007)

They're old album is way better IMO. But yes, I do like them.


----------



## koutoni (Jul 24, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> koutoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[size=medium]O GAWD!  not them!  they hate you if you even mention any other fan-pairing with them.  which is why i rarely advertise any of my Gorillaz RP with Tailschan. they'd kill me and bury my body where no one would ever ever find me.  then burn my computer.  LOLbuttsecks.

really?  why d'you hate DD?  and how've they become commercialized?  i thought the opposite actually.  i wanna know how you think. ;__;[/size]


----------



## koutoni (Jul 24, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> They're old album is way better IMO. But yes, I do like them.



[size=medium]sweet. :3  can i ask why you like their first album better?

and has anyone listened to their side albums?  G-Sides or Laika Come Home?[/size]


----------



## Option7 (Jul 25, 2007)

The new one seems far more commercial. I had the old album when I was really young, too, I have a nostalgic connection to it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2007)

They're alright, but I have a feeling they're gonna go down as sorta The Monkees of their day.


----------



## Morrigan (Jul 26, 2007)

I really like them though I must admit that even though I love Demon Days, I did like their first album better. While I think Dangermouse does some great stuff, he was just unable to replace Del the Funky Homosapian for me ... though I just have a Del fetish so I might be biased. Deltron 3030 *drool*


----------



## koutoni (Jul 31, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> They're alright, but I have a feeling they're gonna go down as sorta The Monkees of their day.



[size=medium]XD  oh now that's funny!

seriously tho.  why do you say that?[/size]


----------



## koutoni (Jul 31, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> The new one seems far more commercial. I had the old album when I was really young, too, I have a nostalgic connection to it.



[size=medium]commercial?  how?[/size]


----------



## koutoni (Jul 31, 2007)

Morrigan said:
			
		

> I really like them though I must admit that even though I love Demon Days, I did like their first album better. While I think Dangermouse does some great stuff, he was just unable to replace Del the Funky Homosapian for me ... though I just have a Del fetish so I might be biased. Deltron 3030 *drool*



[size=medium]*giggles*  i have to admit, i don't know of him outside of Gorillaz, but i do like him.  and i thought Dangermouse was on both, or at least the first one?

oh and i thought you should know.  you've got a bit of bum on yer sig. :3[/size]


----------



## Option7 (Aug 1, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I think about it, Demon Days is pretty experimental, but the first album was more "rock"y than it. 
I like that track which is mostly talking (about some island in the sky and monkey mountain or some crap).


----------



## Poink (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry about late reply-
Koutoni, the fact they did a concert with that famous singer.
They also sell a lot of figurine (( $90 !! WHAT THE FUCK )
And their last album, I don't like it.
I will just buy the new albums as a duty because I was a fan for 4 years.
I don't like how it's becoming.
And I hope the fangirls dies.


----------



## Necrosis (Aug 2, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Gorillaz needs less technocrap and more actual music. Once you've heard "Feel Good", you've heard it all.
> 
> Besides, everyone knows the only good techno artist is Frank Klepacki (and if you don't know who he is, then hang your head in shame).


*glances around for a moment before hanging his head in shame*

I'm with you though Poink, the fangirlism on DA made me not even want to listen to them. Everywhere I would turn there would be another picture of them.


----------



## Poink (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot, Necrosis.
I hate it when something I love get ripped of by fangirls.
Some of these people are talented and they waste their time with marysuism or same yaoi pic all over the place (( Don't get me wrong, I don't mind yaoi, but a full gallery of the same thing... Is not cool- you can tell me I draw Hitler a lot- but i'm trying to do less of it, I don't want people to get bored of it- )
That's why I hate DA.
It's supposed to be "deviantART"
I don't see anything DA. It's all the time the same thing. Kingdom Heart Yaoi/Mary Sue, or Gorillaz Yaoi/mary sue, not to forget Death Note. 
GOD I loved Death Note until it got ripped off.
Now, I can draw any character of Death Note with out any effort, all ugly like, I can get 098098098098 comments and 9809808 favs. If I draw an original character I drew realistic like, 2 comments.
HOW MUCH THAT IS DEVIANT ?

Wow sorry that was a long rant


----------



## Necrosis (Aug 2, 2007)

*stands on tip toes and backs Poink's back* It's okay, just let it all out. 
I did notice a lot of that too. I really hated that whole Danny Phantom phase that it went through >,> But anyway, I guess we don't want the thread to get _too_ off topic.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 4, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because The Monkees were the epitome of manufactured. The fucking band was created for a TV show, and that's what people remember more than the music. Gorillaz take it one step further, they're literally a cartoon, and people are going to remember that better than they remember the music. Or maybe not, since no one seems to remember Prozzak, which was basically the same thing.

In essence they're a novelty act.


----------



## koutoni (Aug 4, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> koutoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[size=medium]that track would be "fire coming out of the monkey's head." :3[/size]


----------



## koutoni (Aug 4, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> koutoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[size=medium]but that's how the Gorillaz got started in the first place.  Damon and Jamie were sitting around having a couple beers and watching the telly.  they start going on about how music is crap these days and how all the really popular bands were just manufactured, a way for producers to make money.  then they thought it'd be funny to take that a step further and make the band LITERALLY manufactured (or whatever).  and thus the idea of Gorillaz was formed.

they're one up on the Monkees.  they have awesome music (Gorillaz, not the Monkees).  i think of the characters/band members as an uber bonus. :3[/size]


----------



## koutoni (Aug 4, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Sorry about late reply-
> Koutoni, the fact they did a concert with that famous singer.
> They also sell a lot of figurine (( $90 !! WHAT THE FUCK )
> And their last album, I don't like it.
> ...



[size=medium]so?  i figured that bit was Damon and Jamie and everyone dicking around with uber special effects.  that seriously was the shit.  they took that first "live" performance they did and kicked it up a notch.  that and the two songs melded together well, i think.
oi, Fall Out Boy did figures too.  (( $90??  for what?  each?  bollocks ))
i hope they do too.  i fangirl, i admit it.  but i keep what i show to the world to a very bare minimum.  and Mary Sues need to die worse.[/size]


----------



## koutoni (Aug 5, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, Necrosis.
> I hate it when something I love get ripped of by fangirls.
> Some of these people are talented and they waste their time with marysuism or same yaoi pic all over the place (( Don't get me wrong, I don't mind yaoi, but a full gallery of the same thing... Is not cool- you can tell me I draw Hitler a lot- but i'm trying to do less of it, I don't want people to get bored of it- )
> That's why I hate DA.
> ...




[size=medium]XD TELL ME ABOUT IT.  but i think most art communities have a bit of that.  some worse than others, obviously.  gawd!  it's like beating a dead horse with a sledgehammer til the whole thing flies into tiny meat bits, then they go and beat the meat bits.[/size]


----------



## kamunt (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree with koutoni...it's literally impossible to become "commercial" if you're a member of Gorillaz. Just not possible. I really, honestly have no idea why Demon Days became such an explosively popular album; though the corporate sponsorship with Apple via iPod _surely_ had nothing to do with it....s-surely... *sniff*.....*sniff*....... :cry:   :cry: :cry::cry: *sobs uncontrollably in the corner in a ball*

...Apparently, the world actually _can_ discover amazing music, if it really wants to. Yeah, DD was wildly experimental, un-wildly commercial. No commercial artists featured, you'll notice--I had only heard of De La Soul and MF DOOM upon my purchasing of the album. *voted Russel, for some reason. Probably for Del-age*


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 5, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Gorillaz needs less technocrap and more actual music. Once you've heard "Feel Good", you've heard it all.
> 
> Besides, everyone knows the only good techno artist is Frank Klepacki (and if you don't know who he is, then hang your head in shame).


 I know who he is....he composed the music for most of the Command and Conquer games!!!

D: I wish he composed some music for C&C 3

"Hell March" might have nazis on it...but it's a good song...


OFF-TOPIC:
>.> Hell March would make a good Nazi furry theme.


----------



## Aden (Aug 5, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> my Gorillaz RP with Tailschan.



Mhm.


----------



## Poink (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry, but I love Gorillaz since 2000 and recently.. I don't know. I like only DARE and Feel Good, but the other ones, no. It's not Gorillaz. I just haet it, it's not dark pop thing, like they used to call it.
CALL ME ASSHOLE IF YOU WANT BUT... They deserve their article on E&D :


----------



## adambomb (Aug 8, 2007)

noodle for the win =)


----------



## koutoni (Aug 8, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> I agree with koutoni...it's literally impossible to become "commercial" if you're a member of Gorillaz. Just not possible. I really, honestly have no idea why Demon Days became such an explosively popular album; though the corporate sponsorship with Apple via iPod _surely_ had nothing to do with it....s-surely... *sniff*.....*sniff*....... :cry:   :cry: :cry::cry: *sobs uncontrollably in the corner in a ball*
> 
> ...Apparently, the world actually _can_ discover amazing music, if it really wants to. Yeah, DD was wildly experimental, un-wildly commercial. No commercial artists featured, you'll notice--I had only heard of De La Soul and MF DOOM upon my purchasing of the album. *voted Russel, for some reason. Probably for Del-age*



[size=medium][align=center] same here with Roots Manuva and Martina Topley-Bird.  I think Booty Brown was somewhat well-known, as he was a member of Pharcyde, i believe.[/align][/size]


----------



## koutoni (Aug 8, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> koutoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[size=medium][align=center] what?[/align][/size]


----------



## koutoni (Aug 8, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I love Gorillaz since 2000 and recently.. I don't know. I like only DARE and Feel Good, but the other ones, no. It's not Gorillaz. I just haet it, it's not dark pop thing, like they used to call it.
> CALL ME ASSHOLE IF YOU WANT BUT... They deserve their article on E&D :



[size=medium][align=center] what is Gorillaz then, if not the rest of DD?

i won't call you an asshole for your opinion.  everyone's differs.  still kinda hard to bite my tongue about it, human as i am.

E&D?[/align][/size]


----------



## koutoni (Aug 8, 2007)

adambomb said:
			
		

> noodle for the win =)



[size=medium][align=center] wewt!   tho i voted for Murdoc.  why is it so easy to love an asshole??  D:[/align][/size]


----------



## AtomicStoney (Aug 9, 2007)

I've been an avid Gorillaz listener since their first album.

Love the music... but I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate the fandom with the burning white-hot passion of a thousand suns.


----------



## koutoni (Aug 13, 2007)

AtomicStoney said:
			
		

> I've been an avid Gorillaz listener since their first album.
> 
> Love the music... but I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate the fandom with the burning white-hot passion of a thousand suns.



[size=medium][align=center] *waves white flag*  i only contribute a little bit to the fangirling.  i swear!

aren't they fab tho??  P:  i've got a page of the sheet music for Last Living Souls signed by Damon Albarn himself.  phwee![/align][/size]


----------



## Poink (Aug 13, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> [size=medium][align=center] what is Gorillaz then, if not the rest of DD?
> 
> i won't call you an asshole for your opinion.  everyone's differs.  still kinda hard to bite my tongue about it, human as i am.
> 
> E&D?[/align][/size]




Encyclopedia Dramatica.
And I agree with Stoney :C


----------



## koutoni (Aug 13, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> koutoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[size=medium][align=center] oh nooo.  not that. ;__;  i should've guessed.[/align][/size]


----------



## Poink (Aug 17, 2007)

ED can be mean, but it say a few real facts :


----------



## koutoni (Aug 17, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> ED can be mean, but it say a few real facts :



[size=medium][align=center] oui.  

O THE DRAMA.[/align][/size]


----------



## McRoz (Aug 17, 2007)

Clint Eastwood for teh win 

I got the book becuase I saw the music videos a long time ago and at the time it confused the hell out of me. I'm glad I got it, it's a definite buy for all Gorillaz fans. I kind of like noodle because she's probably the most even tempered of the group. Murdoc is just too plain mean, and I used to like 2D but he's just had so much damn misfortunes that he's kind of turning into, like, another Michael Jackson. Just look at the poor guy! First he had this anime-ish thing going on, now he's got all these scars and tattoos. Plus, I don't really want to see him in his breifs. He seemed like a good guy but I think Murdoc's role in his life rubbed off on him too much.
Russel's alright. I guess I like Noodle the best because she's a frickin' teenager and yet she's managed to keep her cool with a buch of weirdos. Her story is alot more interesting than the others, and I just can't wait for her to return and kick Mud's ass! XD


----------



## dz (Aug 18, 2007)

I only have Demon Days.
=P
I like how they use many different instruments and styles of music together.


----------



## koutoni (Aug 20, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> Clint Eastwood for teh win
> 
> I got the book becuase I saw the music videos a long time ago and at the time it confused the hell out of me. I'm glad I got it, it's a definite buy for all Gorillaz fans. I kind of like noodle because she's probably the most even tempered of the group. Murdoc is just too plain mean, and I used to like 2D but he's just had so much damn misfortunes that he's kind of turning into, like, another Michael Jackson. Just look at the poor guy! First he had this anime-ish thing going on, now he's got all these scars and tattoos. Plus, I don't really want to see him in his breifs. He seemed like a good guy but I think Murdoc's role in his life rubbed off on him too much.
> Russel's alright. I guess I like Noodle the best because she's a frickin' teenager and yet she's managed to keep her cool with a buch of weirdos. Her story is alot more interesting than the others, and I just can't wait for her to return and kick Mud's ass! XD



[size=medium][align=center] Michael Jackson.  isn't that a bit harsh on 2D?[/align][/size]


----------



## koutoni (Aug 20, 2007)

dz said:
			
		

> I only have Demon Days.
> =P
> I like how they use many different instruments and styles of music together.



[size=medium][align=center]oh that's part of why they're so fab.  try getting some of the singles, like for Dirty Harry and Feel Good Inc (i have both of those singles).  they have nifty bonus tracks on 'em that you can't get on an album. [/align][/size]


----------



## McRoz (Aug 20, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> McRoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For 2D, definately. Though would'nt you agree that he's gone through a lot of changes that Murdoc probably influenced one way or the other?


----------



## leonmorado (Aug 20, 2007)

i'm 2D, mmm.....
won't you buy me, mmm....
piano chord, mmm....
pictionary, mmm....

personally, i was a fan of russel before they exorcised all the ghosts out of him. now i'm more into noodle. the whole japanese government experiment thing is cool beyond all reason, and the fact that she arrives by mail order is just hilarious.


----------



## koutoni (Aug 20, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> koutoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[size=medium][align=center] oh totally.

i seem to have missed the Michael Jackson reference tho. *scratches head*[/align][/size]


----------



## koutoni (Aug 20, 2007)

leonmorado said:
			
		

> i'm 2D, mmm.....
> won't you buy me, mmm....
> piano chord, mmm....
> pictionary, mmm....
> ...



[size=medium][align=center] wonder what the postage cost...[/align][/size]


----------



## McRoz (Aug 21, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> McRoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It only means this; 2D (maybe even the whole of the band) has changed so much, and Murdoc and 2D's changes somewhat reflect MJ's in that they're both drastic changes from the past. 2D used to play kind of the pretty boy (even we all know that he's too damn modest for that to be the case) and was very thin; now he looks kind of bruised and just does'nt seem to care alot anymore. In comtrast, Jacko was black, now he's white.

...okay, maybe that analogy was'nt that good...


----------



## leonmorado (Aug 21, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> It only means this; 2D (maybe even the whole of the band) has changed so much, and Murdoc and 2D's changes somewhat reflect MJ's in that they're both drastic changes from the past. 2D used to play kind of the pretty boy (even we all know that he's too damn modest for that to be the case) and was very thin; now he looks kind of bruised and just does'nt seem to care alot anymore. In comtrast, Jacko was black, now he's white.
> 
> ...okay, maybe that analogy was'nt that good...



2D's always been kinda beat up. in fact, the name 2D comes from the two dents murdoc put in his head when he hit him with a car....twice. he went by stu-pot before the band.


----------



## McRoz (Aug 21, 2007)

leonmorado said:
			
		

> McRoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that. Still, does'nt it seem like 2D has a darker image now?


----------



## leonmorado (Aug 21, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> leonmorado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in a way. i think it's more that his image is being further refined. in their earlier stuff we didn't really get much of a feel for anyone's character. i guess the _19-2000_ video showed that murdoc's a crazy fucker, but that's about it.


----------



## McRoz (Aug 21, 2007)

Good point.


----------



## kamunt (Aug 21, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...can't say i've heard of Pharcyde, honestly.  But, Booty Brown did do an amazing job on "Dirty Harry", so he's cool wit' me, even if I DID have to look up the lyrics to actually understand WTH anyone was saying >.<;
And also, as a general note koutoni...you _quintuple-posted_, OH MY GAWDESS THE HORROR!!!!!1 :roll:



			
				McRoz said:
			
		

> *I got the book* becuase I saw the music videos a long time ago and at the time it confused the hell out of me. I'm glad I got it, it's a definite buy for all Gorillaz fans. I kind of like noodle because she's probably the most even tempered of the group. Murdoc is just too plain mean, and I used to like 2D but he's just had so much damn misfortunes that he's kind of turning into, like, another Michael Jackson. Just look at the poor guy! First he had this anime-ish thing going on, now he's got all these scars and tattoos. Plus, I don't really want to see him in his breifs. He seemed like a good guy but I think Murdoc's role in his life rubbed off on him too much.
> Russel's alright. I guess I like Noodle the best because she's a frickin' teenager and yet she's managed to keep her cool with a buch of weirdos. Her story is alot more interesting than the others, and I just can't wait for her to return and kick Mud's ass! XD





			
				McRoz said:
			
		

> *I got the book*





			
				McRoz said:
			
		

> [size=x-large]*I got the book*[/size]



 wut?!


----------



## McRoz (Aug 21, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> McRoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Buy it now, biz-natch-o >:0


----------



## Poink (Aug 21, 2007)

I would buy it if I hadn't lost so much interrest in Gorillaz :
but maybe. Just to know facts about them (( thought everyone spoilerized everything all over DA -___- )


----------



## McRoz (Aug 21, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> I would buy it if I hadn't lost so much interrest in Gorillaz :
> but maybe. Just to know facts about them (( thought everyone spoilerized everything all over DA -___- )


Do not mock the spoilers: they are GODS!!!
Good thing I got it, 'cause I've already spend $150+ on DVD's which have'nt arrived yet ;_;


----------



## koutoni (Sep 6, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[align=center][size=xx-large]CHEERS.[/size][/align]


----------

